# 4 dart frogs need a home



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have had a couple friends point me to this site....I have 4 dart frogs that needs a home. I tried to start a thread under the Sale section but it said I didn't have permission. Is that because I just joined?

I'm actually looking for someone or 2 with knowledge to adopt them (all 4 are currently living happily together but could be separated into 2s). The owners moved and I don't want to simply list them on craigslist in fear that someone who thinks that look cool but don't know how to take care of them will answer the ad. 1 is pure, 3 are hybrids. They are absolutely gorgeous, friendly, the plants are growing like wild. I have many other amphibians and reptiles that do not eat flies, do not want to get into raising flies, and can't keep paying $10 for the little jar at Petco. Please help!

Hybrids are the ones in the 1st 2 pictures. There's another hybrid like those. The 4th frog looking for a home is is in the last picture (the other frog in that picture, ie its mate, passed away).

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## rkues (Dec 14, 2010)

Where are you located? If you would consider shipping them to near cinti. Oh, I would be very interested in keeping them in my biology lab.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

This is awful...Take a look at this link Making People Care about Mixing


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Sent PM on other post


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Gumby said:


> This is awful...Take a look at this link Making People Care about Mixing


I don't think these were his frogs. I think they were a friend of his? So I wouldn't hammer him on the hybrids really. At least hr is looking for a good home for them..


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for telling us about the hybrids. You should be able to find good people here who would be willing to raise them individually. Where are you located?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> I don't think these were his frogs. I think they were a friend of his? So I wouldn't hammer him on the hybrids really. At least hr is looking for a good home for them..


I'm not hammering him, just leading him to some useful information. It saddens me too see any hybrid regardless of how they are cared for or where they will be homed. Who's to say they won't end up in being bred with other tincs or between themselves for that matter years down the road. Yea maybe the first guy would be responsible with them, but if he hands them off to someone else? How do you know for sure they won't breed and create more hybrids that could eventually leak into the hobby. I applaud the OP for being responsible and letting everyone know they are hybrids and that he is trying to find them a good home. It does Not state in the post that they should Not be bred together though. I am against hybrids/crossbreeding. If it were up to me these frogs wouldnt even exist, but they do so we have to deal with it. All I ask is to stop these hybrids from reproducing.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Anyone want to take a stab at which one of those frogs is "pure"? My bet is that all four are hybrids...What morph is the pure one?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Gumby said:


> I'm not hammering him, just leading him to some useful information. It saddens me too see any hybrid regardless of how they are cared for or where they will be homed. Who's to say they won't end up in being bred with other tincs or between themselves for that matter years down the road. Yea maybe the first guy would be responsible with them, but if he hands them off to someone else? How do you know for sure they won't breed and create more hybrids that could eventually leak into the hobby. I applaud the OP for being responsible and letting everyone know they are hybrids and that he is trying to find them a good home. It does Not state in the post that they should Not be bred together though. I am against hybrids/crossbreeding. If it were up to me these frogs wouldnt even exist, but they do so we have to deal with it. All I ask is to stop these hybrids from reproducing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Oh okay, I thought you were hammering him. Well I pmed him offering to take the frogs, to make sure they won't be bred. I as well hate to see hybrids, but if there is already one I would never want someone to kill it just because it's a hybrid.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

if your in utah id be more than happy to adopt! they are healthy looking frogs, not their faults they were misbreed.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm sure a number of us would be happy to take the hybrids and care for them, mainly to keep them out of the gene pool. They all look fat and healthy.

Now, if we only knew where this person lived so arrangements could be made....


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Good effort here, Chris. I keep a couple of outcrossed tinctorius in my collection that were produced by others and I don't agree with many hobbyists that they are "aweful" or "hated" or whatever. They are the same frogs we fell in love with, just not exactly as they would be found in nature (hardly grounds to call for their execution).

I do think a reasonable question would be to ask who produced them (where did they come from originally), just to determine if there is a larger group that isn't accounted for.

Good luck with them, Richard.



heatfreakk3 said:


> Oh okay, I thought you were hammering him. Well I pmed him offering to take the frogs, to make sure they won't be bred. I as well hate to see hybrids, but if there is already one I would never want someone to kill it just because it's a hybrid.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

There are many parallels one could draw to condemning a hybrid because it's a hybrid, even though the frog had no control over this. I applaud you froggers out there who would be a home for these frogs. Hybridization may not be "morally" correct, but that has already taken place. Now we just need to find a home for these poor "black sheep" frogs!


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

I wonder if every one that posted referring to the OP in the masculine tense bothered to read the salutation. Whoops.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

I do not advocate the execution of these frogs, just that they go to a responsible frogger please...it only takes one drop of red paint to taint a gallon of white forever!Thanks Mike for pointing out the whoops !


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Michelle ,

where are you located? Very good that your taking the time to do this ! Although they are hybrids and are not natural(pure), they still need to find a good home.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Michelle. I work with thumbnails and pumilios. My son, Frogboy, would love to have some terrestrials frogs to care for. They would obviously be under my care too and I do have a good bit of experience. We would promise to give them a good home while not allowing the crossbred genetics to spread. We are in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

thesheem said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had a couple friends point me to this site....I have 4 dart frogs that needs a home. I tried to start a thread under the Sale section but it said I didn't have permission. Is that because I just joined?
> 
> ...


you dont have to buy the cultures,you can make them yourself for free


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> you dont have to buy the cultures,you can make them yourself for free


this is why.



thesheem said:


> I have many other amphibians and reptiles that do not eat flies, do not want to get into raising flies, and can't keep paying $10 for the little jar at Petco.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

I wonder if the OP hasn't responded to this thread because she was chased away by the responce she recieved while trying to do the right thing??????

Being opinionated is not a bad thing, but some people tend to get harsh and bullyish with their responses ALOT around here. 

The old adverb " If you don't have anything nice to say................" 

The purpose of the forum is to share info and help others as well as get help and receive info. Not scare people away and push your beliefs on them. 

HOPEFULLY SHE DIDN'T SAY HELL WITH DENDROBOARD AND GIVE THEM TO SOMEONE THAT WILL INTRODUCE THEM INTO THE HOBBY BECAUSE OF THE TREATMENT SHE JUST RECEIVED HERE.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

That or maybe she posted them on several forums and got a hit first on a different one... That's more of my guess. I don't think people were mean enough on this thread to scare her off, heck compared to how it usually goes this is very tame.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand everyones option but i think the honorable thing to do is to find these frogs a home and treat them as we would any other frog we have in our collection.....Like they're priceless!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

who owns a dog on this forum(not a pure wolf)? yeah i think your dog should be exicuted!.... just saying, carry the mentality across and tell me what you think. these guys exists take care of it until nature takes its course and keep them out of the gene pool simple, no need for being rude, there is a thread thats bumped daily on the subject, no need to bring it into one that is doing something right.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

motydesign said:


> who owns a dog on this forum(not a pure wolf)? yeah i think your dog should be exicuted!.... just saying, carry the mentality across and tell me what you think. these guys exists take care of it until nature takes its course and keep them out of the gene pool simple, no need for being rude, there is a thread thats bumped daily on the subject, no need to bring it into one that is doing something right.


I think you've missed the main point, the underlying spirit if you will of this thread. This has only been one or two that have taken the stance that these frogs should be euthanized. I think everyone else agrees with you already.

For example:



rkues said:


> I would be very interested in keeping them in my biology lab.





deboardfam said:


> Sent PM on other post





frogface said:


> You should be able to find good people here who would be willing to raise them





heatfreakk3 said:


> I pmed him offering to take the frogs





motydesign said:


> if your in utah id be more than happy to adopt!





guppygal said:


> I'm sure a number of us would be happy to take the hybrids and care for them





Woodsman said:


> I keep a couple of outcrossed tinctorius in my collection that were produced by others





mikefromearth said:


> Now we just need to find a home for these poor "black sheep" frogs!





Allyn Loring said:


> I do not advocate the execution of these frogs, just that they go to a responsible frogger please..





Brian317 said:


> Michelle ,
> 
> where are you located? Very good that your taking the time to do this ! Although they are hybrids and are not natural(pure), they still need to find a good home.





Pumilo said:


> Hello Michelle. I work with thumbnails and pumilios. My son, Frogboy, would love to have some terrestrials frogs to care for. They would obviously be under my care too and I do have a good bit of experience. We would promise to give them a good home while not allowing the crossbred genetics to spread. We are in Denver, Colorado.



All I'm reading is one or two posts advocating euthanasia for the frogs while the majority of the posters are very supportive and very willing to help wherever they can. I say good job to all the DB members for being so welcoming to this person and her frogs.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

peanut, no i didnt miss the point, its just the mentailty carried in the hobby that gets upsetting sometimes, "the red drop of paint" and so on. and yes there are a lot of willing hobbiest to take care of these frogs which is great, but the "hammering" of someone trying to do something right, just stired me up and thought i should throw reverse perspective in what other peoples hobbies are and their "pure breed mentality'. sorry if i was offensive , we all love our dogs too


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

No you weren't offensive, I see where you're coming from and I agree that it's upsetting and frustrating. I'm glad to see though so many people willing to care for them despite their personal views on mixing.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

varanoid said:


> this is why.


Oh didn't see that sorry


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,
I was expecting an email if anyone replied...glad I checked back! Thanks for all your replies!!! 
I was with my friend when he got the 3 hybrids. He bought them when they were young at a reptile show and was NOT told they were hybrids. AFTER purchasing them, the lady a few booths down said they were. So...I guess technically she could have been being competitve and wanted our business from then on (we both buy a lot of amphibian and reptile supplies). I offered to babysit these 3 when he couldn't keep them anymore. My other friend had 2 pure breds. When the mate died I suggested we put the 3 in with his because his terrarium was so large, the plants were growing so well, and he wasn't interested in selling babies. He was moving and so he said I could keep the whole setup at my house. The frogs and plants are doing extremely well, I love having them around, but the flies are a constant source of stress for me. Thus my post. 
I live in State College PA, very close to Penn State University Main Campus. I do not have experience packing and shipping them and I am scared to do so. 
Thanks again!
Michelle


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Michelle!

I'm sure you won't have any problems finding someone locally who can give them a good home. Around here, we like good samaratans very much!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

well i think there are tons of East coast people here that would gladly take these off your hands. I wish you would have been local i would have had a great spot for them.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

If you love having them around, you should keep them. You don't have to keep buying FF culture as you can easily culture them very cheaply.

David


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully someone will be willing to drive here! If not I will research how to ship.

Also, thanks for the compassion for these hybrids since they are already here. And I will read your information on mixing. I don't plan on having dart frogs as a pet in the future but I do have an interest in animals and am curious what it says. (It seems a shame they are considered "low class" (for lack of a better term) since they are honestly some of the most beautiful and friendliest dart frogs I've ever seen.)


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

motydesign said:


> who owns a dog on this forum(not a pure wolf)? yeah i think your dog should be exicuted!.... just saying, carry the mentality across and tell me what you think.


I think that if you believe comparing domesticated mammals to wild-type amphibians is a good analogy then you need to educate yourself a bit more. This isn't the place for yet another mixing discussion, but read up on some past threads and you will see why that is not a valid comparison.


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Tony, will do.

David...I have considered it, but I got mites once with superworms and I don't want to introduce another food source where that could potentially happen. I have a lot of pets that I love dearly... 2 bearded dragons, 2 mt horned dragons, a long-tailed grass lizard, 2 anoles, 3 green tree frogs, 2American toads, 6 newts, 6 fire bellied toads, 1 hamster, 3 dogs, 12 hermit crabs, and 2 parakeets, all in quite large homes. I REALLY just planned to babysit these dart frogs temporarily.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Michelle,
I pm'ed you about the frogs if you are looking to give them a home, I'm about 2-3 hours away from you


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I hear you. You've done a great job baby sitting them and I'm sure they'll go to a good home.

David



thesheem said:


> Thanks Tony, will do.
> 
> David...I have considered it, but I got mites once with superworms and I don't want to introduce another food source where that could potentially happen. I have a lot of pets that I love dearly... 2 bearded dragons, 2 mt horned dragons, a long-tailed grass lizard, 2 anoles, 3 green tree frogs, 2American toads, 6 newts, 6 fire bellied toads, 1 hamster, 3 dogs, 12 hermit crabs, and 2 parakeets, all in quite large homes. I REALLY just planned to babysit these dart frogs temporarily.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Problem solved!



HunterB said:


> Michelle,
> I pm'ed you about the frogs if you are looking to give them a home, I'm about 2-3 hours away from you


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

What does PM mean?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

edit, not needed, frogs have a home


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

thesheem said:


> What does PM mean?


you have a private message  up on your right hand corner it should say "New Message"


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

thesheem said:


> What does PM mean?


Private Message. Look at the shaded box at the top right corner of your screen and you will see a link to take you to your PM inbox.


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah! Thanks!


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, Michelle - it sounds like you have the makings of a small zoo already! You must be very popular in your neighborhood.

A lot of us have had fish, snakes, lizards, and such, but, IMO, they are incomparable to poison dart frogs and their environment. Whenever you decide to setup a tropical vivarium and add a few frogs, you'll find the best here on the board. Actually, I think you have a lot of froggers up in your neck o' the woods. They haven't quite caught on down here in the south, tho I can't figure out why. A properly setup vivarium is practically a self-supporting ecosystem, with just a little help every now and then from the hobbyist. 

Thanks for the post and letting us help you rehome the frogs.

kristi


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> (There have) only been one or two that have taken the stance that these frogs should be euthanized.


I did not read one post in this thread that indicates any stance on euthanasia. I hope you did not interpret from my post that I take this stance because I don't. Just because I'm against hybrids/crossbreeds does not mean that I am looking to kill the ones that are already in existence. I've dealt with putting frogs down and it is never something I want to do. Re-read the posts and please show me evidence that clearly shows people's stance on whether or not these frogs should be euthanized.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

HunterB, I sent you a reply twice and it show the Sent icon yet there are no messages in my Sent box. Did you get a message from me? Are you willing to drive to State College? Do you want all 4? Do you have a terrarium ready for them?
Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

thesheem said:


> HunterB, I sent you a reply twice and it show the Sent icon yet there are no messages in my Sent box. Did you get a message from me? Are you willing to drive to State College? Do you want all 4? Do you have a terrarium ready for them?
> Thanks!
> Michelle


That's just on option in the messaging you can select, go to your Private Messages, click Send New Message on the left, then see if "Save a copy of this message in your Sent Items folder." at the bottom is check or unchecked


----------



## thesheem (Apr 20, 2011)

That was it (not checked)! You guys/gals are goooood!

Michelle

PS I have to admit I am really nervous now that they won't get euthanized. If Hunter is the one that steps up to the plate with these 4, would somoeone vouch that he is one that will give them a happy home and not kill them?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

thesheem said:


> That was it (not checked)! You guys/gals are goooood!
> 
> Michelle
> 
> PS I have to admit I am really nervous now that they won't get euthanized. If Hunter is the one that steps up to the plate with these 4, would somoeone vouch that he is one that will give them a happy home and not kill them?


michelle, i wouldnt worry, i dont forsee anyone driving out of their way to kill the frogs... im sure they get a cool display that theyll live happily in.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't think you have much to worry about with Hunter. He's very active on the board (almost 1500 posts) and I believe he has multiple species of frogs as well. Even though I don't have personal experience with him I'm sure he would make sure they were well taken care of. Others who know him can chime in, but I think you're all good


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I can assure you Hunter will take good care of the frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

thesheem said:


> That was it (not checked)! You guys/gals are goooood!
> 
> Michelle
> 
> PS I have to admit I am really nervous now that they won't get euthanized. If Hunter is the one that steps up to the plate with these 4, would somoeone vouch that he is one that will give them a happy home and not kill them?


While I don't know him personally, from what I've seen of him on the board he seems very knowledgeable and loves him some frogs. Plus he has a girlfriend who loves her some frogs, so, they will be safe and well kept.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

frogface said:


> loves him some frogs


haha for some reason every time I see that phrase I picture a Cajun getting ready to cook up some froglegs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

freaky_tah said:


> haha for some reason every time I see that phrase I picture a Cajun getting ready to cook up some froglegs


LMAO!

I was telling a friend of mine, who lives in New Orleans, about my dart frogs. He didn't seem particularly interested so I asked him "don't you like frogs?" He said "I love frogs <evil grin>". That was the end of the conversation.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad you found somebody to adopt them ! If there was no takers, I would be out by west virginia in a few weeks and maybe arrange a meet, but happy you found someone semi-local. Good luck with everything !


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Good to see that they found a nice home 

-Chris


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

freaky_tah said:


> haha for some reason every time I see that phrase I picture a Cajun getting ready to cook up some froglegs


Hey!! I'm concidered Cajun (I guess) and I would never kill a frog (or anything for that matter), and I've never eaten frogs legs either!! Lol!


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

I personally know the OP and the history of the frogs. The full blooded one is a Suriname Cobalt from Black Jungle. The original owner travels now and can't care for it.

The owner of the hybrids purchased them at a reptile show in Pittsburgh - the Hamburg show. The seller was disreputable and sold them as full blooded. Afterwards, another vendor at the show mentioned they were hybrids, that she personally bred them and sold them to the dealer at the show. They are supposedly a cross between an Alanis and Azurures. Both vendors are active on this board so that is all I will say on the subject.

The OP is an animal lover and just trying to do the right thing. She just wants them healthy and kept by someone who will care for them as well as she does. She has no interest in frogs and is going broke buying flies. Please be respectful to her...

Bill


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

freaky_tah said:


> I don't think you have much to worry about with Hunter. He's very active on the board (almost 1500 posts) and I believe he has multiple species of frogs as well. Even though I don't have personal experience with him I'm sure he would make sure they were well taken care of. Others who know him can chime in, but I think you're all good





heatfreakk3 said:


> I can assure you Hunter will take good care of the frogs.





frogface said:


> While I don't know him personally, from what I've seen of him on the board he seems very knowledgeable and loves him some frogs. Plus he has a girlfriend who loves her some frogs, so, they will be safe and well kept.


thank you guys alot, I definitly not doing an almost 6 hour total drive to kill these lil guys  I lost my frogs last August while I was on vacation and my fan went - with me starting up a farm this summer I have tried to be as helpful while waiting to get back into PDF's till frogday - now I'm just getting back in a bit early and helping the hobby as well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

So it sounds like this is a done deal with Hunter B? If so, thanks Hunter for adopting her frogs for her. I'm sure they'll have a wonderful home with you.
If this does not work out, Frogboy and I would send you the packing supplies and walk you through shipping. This is NOT an attempt to scoop Hunter!! Just a second route.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

HunterB your a hero in my book.
I as well dont condone hybriding but thoes are some really cool looking frogs!

Congrats and kudos good man


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I can vouch for Hunter as well. I'm actually about half way between the two of you and have several friends who live in State College / Belfonte area. If I can be of any assistance in transporting them to Hunter please let me know.


----------



## cloverhsu7 (Apr 11, 2011)

these are lovily frogs. I hope they will find a adoptor soon


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Yikes. kind of feel bad they are Hybrids!!! feel bad for the frogs!!! I hope they find a good home!!! seriously pisses me off to see this!!

Thanks Michelle for coming on this board and being proactive and NOT putting them on craigslist


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

wmstewart66 said:


> I personally know the OP and the history of the frogs. The full blooded one is a Suriname Cobalt from Black Jungle. The original owner travels now and can't care for it.
> 
> The owner of the hybrids purchased them at a reptile show in Pittsburgh - the Hamburg show. The seller was disreputable and sold them as full blooded. Afterwards, another vendor at the show mentioned they were hybrids, that she personally bred them and sold them to the dealer at the show. They are supposedly a cross between an Alanis and Azurures. Both vendors are active on this board so that is all I will say on the subject.
> 
> ...


These frogs were purposely breed as a hybrid by a vendor on this board and sold, shouldnt we know who this vendor is so that hybrids are not making it into the hobby????


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Why do you feel sorry for the frogs exactly?? 

They are fat and healthy. Have a good home and are well cared for apparently. They are living the dream! 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with these frogs. So what they are mixed? 


So seriously, Why exactly do you feel sorry for these frogs?????

And don't say because they will taint the gene pool. These frogs aren't going to be bred and sold. 

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think a mod needs to lock this thread. This person posted this to find a home for these frogs, not start one of many of these heated debates... The frogs found a home, this discussion should be over now.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

They certainly wont be A. bred or B. sold to anyone else - so no one needs to worry, they are beautiful in their own right and it isn't their fault they turned out "different". I hope you wouldn't feel sorry for them where they are going, as I promise they will get the best of care


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Heartfreakk3,
If you are referring to my comment, I am in know why trying to argue or start a mixing debate. 

I simply see nothing wrong with these frogs. They are healthy, and that is all that matters.

Like Hunter said. They are beautiful in their own rite. And regardless of one's views on mixing and cross breeding, that is what matters. 

People have made comments based on their mixing views throughout the entire thread. Which is why I commented earlier about the treatment of the OP. 

I agree this does not need to be a mixing debate. As a matter of fact, I believe the whole debate itself is pointless. Each camp needs to let the other be, and stop the arguing. Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs, But they are not entitled to the right to force those beliefs on others. Either way.


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

I agree that this post should probably be locked. I don't mix any of my frogs, nor do I condone it. That being said I'm absolutely shocked by the mentality of a lot of people on DB. These frogs are not Hybrids, they are just a cross between 2 different morphs of the same exact species! People need to get over themselves and stop bashing people for just trying to do the right thing by these frogs. Do you people hang out outside the SPCA picketing to euthanize all mixed breed dogs? Oh by the way these frogs are probably more vigorous than any of the line bred individuals that most of you people covet. I know there are many very good experienced people on this board that are as concerned as I am that all animals be treated the same regardless of there ancestry. Don't be so quick to judge people. Not everyone has as much experience as all of you. Try to educate people not preach to them.

Thanks to all that helped this person find a good home for these frogs.

Jim G.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Why shocked at the mentality of DB? Pretty much everyone was supportive of the OP and assured her that the frogs would find a good home (and they did). That's exactly what I expect of DB and not at all shocking to me.

IMO, some people are looking for a fight were there isn't one.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Dendrobatid said:


> I agree that this post should probably be locked. I don't mix any of my frogs, nor do I condone it. That being said I'm absolutely shocked by the mentality of a lot of people on DB. These frogs are not Hybrids, they are just a cross between 2 different morphs of the same exact species! People need to get over themselves and stop bashing people for just trying to do the right thing by these frogs. Do you people hang out outside the SPCA picketing to euthanize all mixed breed dogs? Oh by the way these frogs are probably more vigorous than any of the line bred individuals that most of you people covet. I know there are many very good experienced people on this board that are as concerned as I am that all animals be treated the same regardless of there ancestry. Don't be so quick to judge people. Not everyone has as much experience as all of you. Try to educate people not preach to them.
> 
> Thanks to all that helped this person find a good home for these frogs.
> 
> Jim G.


It's already been suggested to lock it, so why keep up the argument? The whole dog analogy was already brought up once in this thread, and someone already explained why it isn't an applicable analogy. C'mon dude!


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

Some people just read differently I guess. I didn't say the mentality of DB. I said a lot of people not everyone. I agree with you a lot of people on here pick one thing that someone has said blow it out of proportion and run with it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I want to wait till the frogs have actually been picked up before closing it - but just to be certain - this is NOT a conversation on the right or wrong of hybrid frogs.

This is someone trying to take care of what they have (and didn't ask for).

Please stick to that topic - and I'll close the thread when I know the frogs have been picked up (if one of the two parties involved would let me know when that is I would appreciate it).

s


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Scott Richardson said:


> Heartfreakk3,
> If you are referring to my comment, I am in know why trying to argue or start a mixing debate.
> 
> I simply see nothing wrong with these frogs. They are healthy, and that is all that matters.
> ...


Before I finish reading the other posts, I just wanted to say I was not specifically referring to your post. I actually agree with you. I just know the way this thread will end up going and just suggested a mod close it because I know it will eventually turn into a big argument.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Scott said:


> I want to wait till the frogs have actually been picked up before closing it - but just to be certain - this is NOT a conversation on the right or wrong of hybrid frogs.
> 
> This is someone trying to take care of what they have (and didn't ask for).
> 
> ...


Tomorrow at 1ish is the plan - give or take an hour or so


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

HunterB,
Wish you the best of luck with these guys. Thanks for doing the right thing.

Jim G.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

And He is a source of ALOT of information.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad that these guys are going to get a good home. Sad that they are going to disappear from the hobby. They are a very sweet looking new morph.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

These guys are home after a 5 hour drive there and back and are settling in and eating  beautiful little freaks


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Jellyman said:


> Glad that these guys are going to get a good home. Sad that they are going to disappear from the hobby. They are a very sweet looking new morph.


How are they disappearing from the hobby?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

HunterB said:


> These guys are home after a 5 hour drive there and back and are settling in and eating  beautiful little freaks


Post some pics of them and their patterns etc


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Jellyman - start your own thread if you want to continue this "new morph" idea.

Not here.

Actually - the frogs have been delivered, that is the extent of this thread's existence - time to close it. Too bad Jellyman managed to post first. Take it to a new thread if you want to start a flame war dude.

s


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

ChrisK said:


> How are they disappearing from the hobby?


Because they are not available for anyone else.


----------

